# Current prices



## Cyberc (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi tuggers

Are the current resale prices for a 1br in Vegas in platinum season going Up or down? The prices has for sometime been approx 1$/pts at least for a 2br in plat season. 

I'm thinking of buying either 4800 or 6200pts yearly but I'm uncertain how much to pay per pts. 

Regards


----------



## holdaer (Jul 17, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Hi tuggers
> 
> Are the current resale prices for a 1br in Vegas in platinum season going Up or down? The prices has for sometime been approx 1$/pts at least for a 2br in plat season.
> 
> ...



I recently closed on a 5,000pt 2BR Gold Season for $.60/pt or $3,000 at HGVC on Paradise.  I read somewhere that a similar Gold Season sale passed ROFR for $2,500. 

If I was in the market for 4,800 Platinum and I had time to wait, I would offer between $.60/pt and $.70/pt and see if it passes.  HGVC may exercise their ROFR but if they don't, you'll get a good deal.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 17, 2015)

holdaer said:


> I recently closed on a 5,000pt 2BR Gold Season for $.60/pt or $3,000 at HGVC on Paradise.  I read somewhere that a similar Gold Season sale passed ROFR for $2,500.
> 
> If I was in the market for 4,800 Platinum and I had time to wait, I would offer between $.60/pt and $.70/pt and see if it passes.  HGVC may exercise their ROFR but if they don't, you'll get a good deal.



Sounds like a fair assumption, but I remember reading (can't remember where) that the hgvc resale prices was going down. If it was so, I would be nice if someone could confirm. 

The price per pts in gold season has always been lower than the price per point in platinum season. 

Regards.


----------



## GregT (Jul 17, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Sounds like a fair assumption, but I remember reading (can't remember where) that the hgvc resale prices was going down. If it was so, I would be nice if someone could confirm.
> 
> The price per pts in gold season has always been lower than the price per point in platinum season.
> 
> Regards.



A couple months ago, I listed an HGVC I-Drive worth 4,800 points on eBay with a Buy-It-Now for $4,800.

It sat for about a week with no activity, so I added a Make an Offer option.  I didn't get any offers.

After about another week, I dropped it to $4,400 Buy-It-Now (keeping the Make an Offer).   Still no offers.

After about another week, I dropped it to $4,000 Buy-It-Now (and with Make an Offer).   Still no offers.

I think that holdaer had a good strategy to offer $0.60 - $0.70 per point when you see a week that interests you.  HGVC hasn't been very active recently in ROFRs and you may get a great purchase.  If they do ROFR it, you can try again with a different week, just be patient.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

I'll try and make an offer, let see where it gets me. 

Btw. Has anyone bought from timeshare-resale.com before/lately and are they trustworthy?

Regards


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 17, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'll try and make an offer, let see where it gets me.
> 
> ...



You have been buying up time shares like mad.... how big has your empire gotten?


----------



## jonevans (Jul 18, 2015)

*Pay your price*

I have 2 hgvc and like my price for purchase but remember if every one paI'd a dolllar then they are basically worthless.
my belief is never pay more than you are willing to loss. Thing always change and if I need out of my contract or can't travel then yearly fees make no sense. If you pay the recommended $ 7000 for 4800 points and $13000 for a good 7000 / 8400 point 2 bedroom  better for all when day to sell comes but  all agents want there fees so data I give is my screwing over a agent out of thousands of dollars to fill out say a dozen forms.

1st purchase was 7000 point SeaWorld for near 8 grand in including  all fees and current years maintenence  fees
2nd was a 4800 las vegas strip that took longer to close than I liked (5 months but hgvc f up and made a second account so was just lost in computer ) for a total  of 4200 dollars.
in the 4 years of buying  there was 2 that got ROFR and 1 that seller was incompetent to make a sell or fill out paper work.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 18, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> You have been buying up time shares like mad.... how big has your empire gotten?



Lol I'm currently only owning one hgvc. I originally purchased one more last year but sumday messed up and deeded me the wrong one. They ended up taking it back. 

I have tried to buy others with no luck. Now I'm ready to try one more time 

Nice of you to notice 

Regards


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jul 18, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Hi tuggers
> 
> Are the current resale prices for a 1br in Vegas in platinum season going Up or down? The prices has for sometime been approx 1$/pts at least for a 2br in plat season.
> 
> ...



Prices definitely seem to be on a downward trend.  This Platinum 7000 point Flamingo recently sold on eBay for $5600 with no ROFR.


----------



## Dojan123 (Jul 18, 2015)

I wonder if the new/upcoming inventory at Maui, Hilton Head and Ocean 22 is driving down the need for ROFR. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 18, 2015)

Dojan123 said:


> I wonder if the new/upcoming inventory at Maui, Hilton Head and Ocean 22 is driving down the need for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I am assuming that's the case, along with the new tower at the HHV and phase 3 at Kings Land.  Lots of new inventory to sell, so they probably don't need / want so much inventory at existing resorts to sell...

Just a guess on my part...


----------



## hurnik (Jul 18, 2015)

My 5,000 point Las Vegas Strip just closed for $2500.  I think it was gold season, I have to look.  I think MF were around $757

I believe 3 or 4 years ago I paid $3500 for a 3400 point Las Vegas Strip, so prices are going down.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 19, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am assuming that's the case, along with the new tower at the HHV and phase 3 at Kings Land.  Lots of new inventory to sell, so they probably don't need / want so much inventory at existing resorts to sell...
> 
> Just a guess on my part...



I think that is very plausible and if it so, this makes now a good time to expand or buy your first timeshare. 

Regards


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 19, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> I think that is very plausible and if it so, this makes now a good time to expand or buy your first timeshare.
> 
> Regards



In this industry, Prices have nowhere to go but down....


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 19, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> In this industry, Prices have nowhere to go but down....



Well that's why we have ROFR. If the price is too low the developer buys the interval. But if the developer has too many intervals the intervals sells at the lower price. At some point Hilton will start exercising their ROFR again. 

Regards.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 19, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Well that's why we have ROFR. If the price is too low the developer buys the interval. But if the developer has too many intervals the intervals sells at the lower price. At some point Hilton will start exercising their ROFR again.
> 
> Regards.


There is no guarantee on that.  The vast majority of owners buy from developers. .keeping up resale values and exercising ROFR is simply a means to supplement sales when they arnt building more properties. .personally,  I would rather they let resale prices fall to nothing and use that money to build more resorts in more locations.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Jul 19, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Prices definitely seem to be on a downward trend.  This Platinum 7000 point Flamingo recently sold on eBay for $5600 with no ROFR.



That was a little bit of a high risk auction as it was a purchase from BCSRentals.  I am trying to find out if they are legit.  Private auctions, not around long, demand payment up front, only take AmEx credit cards, cashiers checks or check by phone.  I wish I knew if they were legit. They have a few good listings right now.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 21, 2015)

With all the new HGVC construction going on, I think it may be at least a few years before Hilton starts exercising their ROFR rights aggressively again.

Having the new locations adds a lot value from a vacation option perspective, but adding all that new inventory may keep resale prices down.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 22, 2015)

I have tried the 0,6 and 0,7$ pr point for a 1br at the strip but seller wouldn't not accept but at approx 0,8$ pr point for 6200points he would sell at 5000$ including this years points.

This at least to me seems as a fair price, as I tried the same point size last year and two got taken by hilton at 9k$ - this was before they went to ROFR. The agent contacted hilton last year and they offered to buy them each time at 9k. 

This was with two different agents.

what is your thoughts.

regards


----------



## GregT (Jul 22, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> I have tried the 0,6 and 0,7$ pr point for a 1br at the strip but seller wouldn't not accept but at approx 0,8$ pr point for 6200points he would sell at 5000$ including this years points.
> 
> This at least to me seems as a fair price, as I tried the same point size last year and two got taken by hilton at 9k$ - this was before they went to ROFR. The agent contacted hilton last year and they offered to buy them each time at 9k.
> 
> ...



Is this still a Las Vegas property that has 6,200 points?  I didn't think there was one, and thought all LV 1BR Platinums were 6,200 points.    

I think $0.80 per point is a fair price for a Platinum in this market -- you can probably find a lower priced package somewhere, but if this size works for you and the MFs are tolerable, I think this is a good deal.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Is this still a Las Vegas property that has 6,200 points?  I didn't think there was one, and thought all LV 1BR Platinums were 6,200 points.
> 
> I think $0.80 per point is a fair price for a Platinum in this market -- you can probably find a lower priced package somewhere, but if this size works for you and the MFs are tolerable, I think this is a good deal.
> 
> ...



Yes its the hgvc at the strip. They have the penthouses in 1 br and they are 6200 points. 

I would be able to find one priced lower with only 4800 points but I like the idea of 6200 points. 

Regards.


----------



## GregT (Jul 22, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Yes its the hgvc at the strip. They have the penthouses in 1 br and they are 6200 points.
> 
> I would be able to find one priced lower with only 4800 points but I like the idea of 6200 points.
> 
> Regards.



It is nice to have 6,200 points -- is the MF the same as the regular MF?  That's a good package, and $0.80 per point is still less than I paid!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> It is nice to have 6,200 points -- is the MF the same as the regular MF?  That's a good package, and $0.80 per point is still less than I paid!!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Yes the mf is the same as the regular 1br. 

When you bought yours 1br how much did you pay?

Regards


----------



## Great3 (Jul 22, 2015)

I think you if you get 6,200 points for $5,000, you are getting a great deal.  I too had 6200 points taken by ROFR at $8,000 last year, same LV Strip location, so for $5,000, I would do it in a heartbeat...

That's definitely the best MFs to points ratio I can find that aren't the ultra expensive 14,400 points contract...

Also, there aren't that many 6,200 points contract out there to buy unlike the 7,000 points contract, so if one gets taken by ROFR, you can't keep on trying over and over like the 7,000 points package.  And that 6,200 points package is still better MFs to points cost usually.

And good luck if you decide to move forward, and keep us posted on how it goes...

Great3


----------



## silentg (Jul 22, 2015)

Right of First Refusal? That means the resort can refuse your offer to sell to someone, but then they have to buy the week back from you?


----------



## GregT (Jul 22, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Yes the mf is the same as the regular 1br.
> 
> When you bought yours 1br how much did you pay?
> 
> Regards



I've bought two packages.  One was $2,900 for 4,800 points (back in 2010 when prices were depressed) and one for $4,900 for 4,800 points (back in 2013 when prices were recovering).

I think $5,000 for 6,200 points -- with the same MFs -- is a great deal.

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 22, 2015)

silentg said:


> Right of First Refusal? That means the resort can refuse your offer to sell to someone, but then they have to buy the week back from you?



That is correct.  HGVC has ROFR at most, but not all of the resorts.  Every transfer is presented to them for review, and if they decide to exercise their right, they purchase the unit for the agreed price.

Not really an issue for the seller as they get paid, but the buyer loses out on the purchase...


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Jul 22, 2015)

*Recent sale prices*

Duplicate post.  SOrry.


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Jul 22, 2015)

Here are some confirmed recent sale prices on low MF resorts (I don't know if they passed ROFR)

Seaworld__7000___$5,100__$0.73__2brP
Karen_____7000___$6,198__$0.89__2brP
I-Drive____4800___$3,300__$0.69__1brP
I-Drive____7000___$5,675__$0.81__2brP
Seaworld__7000___$6,500__$0.92__2brP
Vegas Strp 4800___$3,900__$0.81__1brP

These are the MF/taxes best I can gather for these resorts.
Resort_______MF/1brP__MF/Point____MF/2brP___Mf/Point
Vegas Strip___575______0.12 _______787______0.112	
Vegas Karen__635______0.132_______888______0.127	
Flamingo_____826______0.172_______1049_____0.15			
Seaworld_________________________1060______0.154	
Seaworld II    711______0.148_______995______0.142	
I-Drive          815______0.169_______1161______0.166


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 18, 2015)

Just received an email from the closing company, and the contract passed ROFR :whoopie:

Looking forward to completing the closing. 

Regards


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Aug 18, 2015)

Congrats. Not gonna lie, a bit jealous.  HGVC has until 9/9 to ROFR my purchase on Karen.  Fingers crossed.



Cyberc said:


> Just received an email from the closing company, and the contract passed ROFR :whoopie:
> 
> Looking forward to completing the closing.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 18, 2015)

Kendall in Texas said:


> Congrats. Not gonna lie, a bit jealous.  HGVC has until 9/9 to ROFR my purchase on Karen.  Fingers crossed.



Thanks. 

What did you buy?

I got answer in approx 3 weeks time, so that is fairly good. 

The wait is almost the worst 

Regards


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Aug 18, 2015)

I bought 4800 1br at Karen for a little under .80/pt.  Loved it til I saw your deal. And still like it a lot.


----------



## Great3 (Aug 19, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Just received an email from the closing company, and the contract passed ROFR :whoopie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats,  now I wished I waited one year to purchase HGVC...  Oh well, it seem they were ROFR'ing more often last year, that's just how the market works.

Great3


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 19, 2015)

Great3 said:


> Congrats,  now I wished to waited one year to purchase HGVC...  Oh well, it seem they were ROFR'ing more often last year, that's just how the market works.
> 
> Great3



Thanks

I feel I got a good deal, but I can't help thinking that in the current marked that I might could have gotten it even better. If I have waited I might not have gotten the interval and offered lower I already tried, so all in all its a good deal.

Hilton not ROFR'ering wont last forever so better take advantage of it sooner than later.

regards


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 19, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Thanks
> 
> I feel I got a good deal, but I can't help thinking that in the current marked that I might could have gotten it even better. If I have waited I might not have gotten the interval and offered lower I already tried, so all in all its a good deal.
> 
> ...



Sometimes its best not to keep second guessing the options.. There is almost always better deal available later one, or on a different website... I think with Timeshares, if your happy with the purchase when you make then your good.. ..


----------



## Xpat (Aug 19, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Thanks
> 
> I feel I got a good deal, but I can't help thinking that in the current marked that I might could have gotten it even better. If I have waited I might not have gotten the interval and offered lower I already tried, so all in all its a good deal.
> 
> ...



You got a really good deal. 

With the weak euro your Vilamoura week must also be giving you a great $/pt ratio. What are the maintenance fees there?


----------



## vincepecoraro (Aug 19, 2015)

*ROFR extremely rare and prices are going down*



Kendall in Texas said:


> Here are some confirmed recent sale prices on low MF resorts (I don't know if they passed ROFR)
> 
> Seaworld__7000___$5,100__$0.73__2brP
> Karen_____7000___$6,198__$0.89__2brP
> ...



I recently purchased 4800 at Kings Land platinum season for $1,850 all closing costs included. I didn't think it would pass ROFR, but it did last week. I also bought 7000 pts at the Flamingo for $5,500 all costs included. Both came from eBay. The 7000 pts was a second chance offer on the $5,600 sale that an earlier poster mentioned. According to this forum, Flamingo is the only HGVC that does not have ROFR, but the closing company said that Hilton still requires the time to twiddle its thumbs but ultimately doesn't execute ROFR on the Flamingo. 

As far as I can tell, prices are going down, and ROFR is rarely used. I figured Hilton would for sure exercise its ROFR at the King's land property that I bought because I looked up the deed and it was originally purchased for $22,230 back in Oct of 2011. Less than four years later the property is worth less than a tenth of its original price? Hilton doesn't have the confidence that it can resell the same unit a few years later for somewhere remotely close to what it originally sold for? It is not that there is any such thing as a "new" timeshare unless you are the very first person to stay in a room. 

I would be interested to hear any one that has actually had ROFR exercised on one of his/her sales in the last two years...

As a side note, this is my first post on for this community and as a TUG member. I joined prior to buying any of my (2) timeshares, and this community was extremely helpful to me in my decision making. I am so thankful for the advice and information that has been provided for the community to absorb. Thanks!

-- Vince


----------



## zenfloater (Aug 19, 2015)

I just purchased a 4,800 platinum seaworld 1br property for $2500 + closing costs.
$850 MF
I think it was a decent deal but not the best you can get out there.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 20, 2015)

jpl88 said:


> You got a really good deal.
> 
> With the weak euro your Vilamoura week must also be giving you a great $/pt ratio. What are the maintenance fees there?



I live in Denmark so i have to convert from DKK to EUR and that rate is almost fixed. I paid 691eur for 7000 pts. That is approx 751$ its not cheap but not expensive either. 

Regards


----------



## Xpat (Aug 20, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> I live in Denmark so i have to convert from DKK to EUR and that rate is almost fixed. I paid 691eur for 7000 pts. That is approx 751$ its not cheap but not expensive either.
> 
> Regards



that's not bad at all. I hope HGVC will add more resorts in Europe. I will be visiting vilamoura and borgo alle vigne next year.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 20, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 20, 2015)

jpl88 said:


> that's not bad at all. I hope HGVC will add more resorts in Europe. I will be visiting vilamoura and borgo alle vigne next year.



Yes that type of mf is doable. The Vilamoura resort is great, but the rooms are smaller than the hgvc rooms in the states. 

I haven't stayed at the borgo resort in Italy but would really much like to. 

I would recommend a car in Vilamoura and remember that the resort has free valet parking.  Have you booked a 1 or 2 br in Vilamoura?

Regards.


----------



## Xpat (Aug 20, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> Yes that type of mf is doable. The Vilamoura resort is great, but the rooms are smaller than the hgvc rooms in the states.
> 
> I haven't stayed at the borgo resort in Italy but would really much like to.
> 
> ...



I've booked a 1br - will be renting a car from Lisbon and driving down to Vilamoura after a day in Evora. Traveling the week before easter and understand it may not be very warm, and would ideally like a unit with some afternoon sun on the terrace/balcony. Unfortunately there's not much information on this resort on TUG. Are the hgvc units in the buildings surrounding the smaller pool?


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 20, 2015)

jpl88 said:


> I've booked a 1br - will be renting a car from Lisbon and driving down to Vilamoura after a day in Evora. Traveling the week before easter and understand it may not be very warm, and would ideally like a unit with some afternoon sun on the terrace/balcony. Unfortunately there's not much information on this resort on TUG. Are the hgvc units in the buildings surrounding the smaller pool?



I don't know actually. 

Ours faced the big main pool. We had an end unit, though all buildings was connected but still some sort of end unit and our balcony did not have a rooftop as did most others, so we had great sun throughout the day. 

If you can get a balcony without the roof and facing the "right" direction compared to the sun, then you would be all good. 

When checkin approaches call the resort and ask for Nicole or Beate they are in charge of the club and may help assigning the right unit. 

When you are there drive to "old town" and dine at fishermen beach most restaurants makes great food. I would not recommend dining in other parts of old town, I tend to call them "tourist traps" 

Old town it self is nice, but I don't know how much entertainment there would be at night around Easter. 

Remember to visit the beaches some of them are really lovely. 

Regards.


----------



## Xpat (Aug 21, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> I don't know actually.
> 
> Ours faced the big main pool. We had an end unit, though all buildings was connected but still some sort of end unit and our balcony did not have a rooftop as did most others, so we had great sun throughout the day.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips - I'll make sure to put in a request, and hope for a good assignment.


----------



## hockeybrain (Aug 22, 2015)

*HHV Also?*

In general time share prices seem to only go down.   Even HHV goes down, but not as much unfortunately for those of us who only use Hgvc to stay in HHV.   We would like to purchase more points but the only recourse for us is to sell our 1 bedroom and purchase a 2 bedroom for three or four times the amount for Nevada or Orlando re sales.    To get a school vacation week in July or August or on a school vacation break at HHV you pretty much have to own the week.  Other weeks / times at HHV maybe people could trade in right around the 276 day mark but  HHV seems so tight that price depreciation / resale prices are in their own world.  To get more at HHV to me the only recourse is to buy another week same unit with the Hawaii price premium, still smaller second hand but still relatively very high!


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 10, 2015)

*how to look up a deed*



vincepecoraro said:


> I recently purchased 4800 at Kings Land platinum season for $1,850 all closing costs included. I didn't think it would pass ROFR, but it did last week. I also bought 7000 pts at the Flamingo for $5,500 all costs included. Both came from eBay. The 7000 pts was a second chance offer on the $5,600 sale that an earlier poster mentioned. According to this forum, Flamingo is the only HGVC that does not have ROFR, but the closing company said that Hilton still requires the time to twiddle its thumbs but ultimately doesn't execute ROFR on the Flamingo.
> 
> As far as I can tell, prices are going down, and ROFR is rarely used. I figured Hilton would for sure exercise its ROFR at the King's land property that I bought because *I looked up the deed *and it was originally purchased for $22,230 back in Oct of 2011. Less than four years later the property is worth less than a tenth of its original price? Hilton doesn't have the confidence that it can resell the same unit a few years later for somewhere remotely close to what it originally sold for? It is not that there is any such thing as a "new" timeshare unless you are the very first person to stay in a room.
> 
> ...



How do you look up a deed? Just curious, do you get those documents when you are in the process of closing?


----------



## David M (Nov 10, 2015)

natarajanv said:


> How do you look up a deed? Just curious, do you get those documents when you are in the process of closing?



The Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances has a site where you can look them up ... I found my Bay Club deed there, the same morning that the closing company had it recorded

https://boc.ehawaii.gov/docsearch/


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 10, 2015)

David M said:


> The Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances has a site where you can look them up ... I found my Bay Club deed there, the same morning that the closing company had it recorded
> 
> https://boc.ehawaii.gov/docsearch/



I would kind of be interested to know how you can find out what the original buyer paid... but can't find a way to do that through that site... or am I missing something..


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 10, 2015)

Its not on the deed so you wont get price there, incidently it costs $8 to get a PDF copy.  I don't know where you can get price paid, I've only found the list price for KL and I know people dont pay that because I didn't  I paid about 40% of list price, $16k, list was $39k.

I just used the site for due diligence on a sale contract I just signed, I couldnt believe it was an annual, hope they don't rofr it.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 10, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Its not on the deed so you wont get price there, incidently it costs $8 to get a PDF copy.  I don't know where you can get price paid, I've only found the list price for KL and I know people dont pay that because I didn't  I paid about 40% of list price, $16k, list was $39k.
> 
> I just used the site for due diligence on a sale contract I just signed, I couldnt believe it was an annual, hope they don't rofr it.
> 
> ...



No matter what my Bay club units sold for, I am pretty confident I got 99.999999% off list. 

Still it would be fun to be able to tell my wife. 

The closest I have gotten was sitting through a sales presentation where they tried to sell me something similar for ~$20-25k.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 10, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> No matter what my Bay club units sold for, I am pretty confident I got 99.999999% off list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw one of the privately owned BC villa units on the MLS a few years ago for $300k, can you imagine living there year round.  They probably pay HOA monthly fees too.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 10, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> I saw one of the privately owned BC villa units on the MLS a few years ago for $300k, can you imagine living there year round.  They probably pay HOA monthly fees too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



According to last years statements, they were billed

16.6k for A units
14.5k for B units
11.5K for C units
10.8k for D units
19.1k for Villa units. 

So in answer to your question, their HOA fee is ~$1.6k a Month for a Villa. 

When you compare that to the MF for 1 week (@ 1.5k or ~$78k/year or ~$6.5k.month.... ) you can see how it is a HUGE long term savings. 

Now, If I could somehow buy one of those for a reasonable price (maybe ~$100k) and transition it into 104 intervals at same annual MF and enroll it into HGVC (8400 pts *52 weeks = 436,800 pts for annual MF of 19.1k = ~4-5 Cents a point) It would be the ultimate best purchase into HGVC that anyone could ever get.


----------



## Cyberc (Nov 10, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> According to last years statements, they were billed
> 
> 16.6k for A units
> 14.5k for B units
> ...




HGVC can take a lot from you - but they can't take your dreams 

regards


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 11, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Its not on the deed so you wont get price there, incidently it costs $8 to get a PDF copy.  I don't know where you can get price paid, I've only found the list price for KL and I know people dont pay that because I didn't  I paid about 40% of list price, $16k, list was $39k.
> 
> I just used the site for due diligence on a sale contract I just signed, I couldnt believe it was an annual, hope they don't rofr it.
> 
> ...



Where did you find the retail price list?


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 11, 2015)

For reference, at Bay Club, the original list prices can be found here, these were 1980's prices: 
http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Util/GetDocument.ashx?docId=1319807

Page 25. 

Unsure what they would be now, if they even sell Bay club new. I have no info on any other resort list prices to compare. But yes 99.99% off retail seems accurate. 

I have two Eoy type III units so according to the docs, the original  price (2 x 27900 x .60)= $33,480 retail, I paid less than $400 with transfer fees, so 90+% off.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 11, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Where did you find the retail price list?




When I purchased KL I was given a full set of printed documents in a leather briefcase, list price sheet was included.  I'm in the process of buying a resale and the same list was included in the docs, so that leads me to believe the seller paid developer price also.  I'm paying .90 a point so I hope it passes rofr, I paid $1.85 from HGVC.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 11, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> For reference, at Bay Club, the original list prices can be found here, these were 1980's prices:
> http://www.bayclubresaleshawaii.com/Util/GetDocument.ashx?docId=1319807
> 
> Page 25.
> ...


Based on those prices.. I have saved about 15k per eoy interval I bought. somehow I don't feel 30k richer..lol.. mf used to be around 550 for a 1br.. talk about inflation. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 11, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> According to last years statements, they were billed
> 
> 16.6k for A units
> 14.5k for B units
> ...



Actually $1600/month maintenance fee is only a tad high compared to Honolulu fees.  My friend has 2 bdrm/2bath high-rise condo in a nice area of Honolulu and her monthly MF about 1+ years ago was around $1500/month. She was renting it out, but planning on selling it cause she couldn't afford it due to change in circumstances a few years ago.


----------



## Helios (Nov 12, 2015)

Cyberc said:


> HGVC can take a lot from you - but they can't take your dreams
> 
> regards



That's right.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 12, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> Actually $1600/month maintenance fee is only a tad high compared to Honolulu fees.  My friend has 2 bdrm/2bath high-rise condo in a nice area of Honolulu and her monthly MF about 1+ years ago was around $1500/month. She was renting it out, but planning on selling it cause she couldn't afford it due to change in circumstances a few years ago.


For a condo it is normal..for a timeshare where it is usually that much per week.. it is phenomenal 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 12, 2015)

Where can I see the  2016 maintenance update for HGVC?  thanks


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 12, 2015)

elleny76 said:


> Where can I see the  2016 maintenance update for HGVC?  thanks




Log in to your account then click on My Ownership then Pay Fees and Taxes.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 12, 2015)

thanks... Not an owner Yet!  ..just looking into a TS for sale and the MF is $1081 and wondering how much it will go up on 2016. I just need an idea of the percent I will be looking once I get one TS in 2016. I know it wont be the same MF as 2015. Thanks 


SmithOp said:


> Log in to your account then click on My Ownership then Pay Fees and Taxes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## holdaer (Nov 12, 2015)

elleny76 said:


> thanks... Not an owner Yet!  ..just looking into a TS for sale and the MF is $1081 and wondering how much it will go up on 2016. I just need an idea of the percent I will be looking once I get one TS in 2016. I know it wont be the same MF as 2015. Thanks



Half way down the HGVC Tug page is a thread called "2016 MFs".  You may find what you are looking for in that thread.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 12, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> When I purchased KL I was given a full set of printed documents in a leather briefcase, list price sheet was included.  I'm in the process of buying a resale and the same list was included in the docs, so that leads me to believe the seller paid developer price also.  I'm paying .90 a point so I hope it passes rofr, I paid $1.85 from HGVC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Hmm, don't recall seeing a price list in my KL documents.. Will take annother look when i have free time...

That sounds like a goo price, particularly if its a high point deed.  Good luck on the ROFR.


----------

